# Anyone know this pigeon? (what breed is it?)



## redstar1977 (Jan 13, 2014)

I want to know the breed of this pigeon? What kind of pigeon is it? Please help!


----------



## redstar1977 (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone? I have only high flyers but this white pigeon came into my loft and paired with one of my high flyer and staying there. I dont want it... if anyone interested, i will give away this one.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

whatever it is it is damn cute :3

Can;t take it though, unless you want to fly it here lol

Don't quote me on it, I'm no expert, but first thing I thought of was a roller. There's something about the face and set of the head that really reminds me of roller pics I've seen - don't remember rollers having boots though.

You might want to try moving it to the performing breeds section. See if anyone takes an interest.

Most posts here are about ferals as in rock doves, not stray pigeons. You might have better luck getting an answer in another section.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

???????????


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

the 2nd photo ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

redstar1977 said:


> View attachment 29412
> 
> 
> View attachment 29413
> ...


It may not be a breed but a mix. my guess it is some type of tumbler or roller pigeon..or a mix there of.


----------

